# Baby ferrets Help!!



## RyanC1995 (Apr 26, 2013)

okay I bought some ferrets of some shady people who didn't want them they are 2 females and this morning I ended up with 12 kits...
what do I do there's 2 females in the hutch and there is no aggression between them should I take the other 1 out n leave the mother in or just leave it..
im going in blind on this 1 really need help!1


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

do you know who the mother is, has the other Jill given birth? as its most likely they will both be in kit.  My advice would be remove the ferret who hasnt had kits asap as that way the mother can feel more relaxed and will have access to her food as there will be no competition. Feed them both as much food as they like as they will need a lot to produce good milk.

Get another Hutch for the 2nd girl and give her some meadow hay to make a nest as its likely she will have kits.


----------



## RyanC1995 (Apr 26, 2013)

I dnt know who the mother is each time ive looked in they've both had kits attached to them and I do have a separate hutch and tried separating one of them n shed tried everything possible to get bck in other hutch they both did this


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Are both mums producing milk? I know hardly anything about ferret breeding but hopefully the ferret whisperer  (DKDREAM) will be along later today to advise you.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

if both have given birth sounds like they have really then they are ok to be left together, the main thing is the babies are suckling. I suggest just suply them with a big dish of food now and lactol.


----------



## RyanC1995 (Apr 26, 2013)

yes I think there both producing milk and there is always free food and water available for them


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

RyanC1995 said:


> yes I think there both producing milk and there is always free food and water available for them


they should be fine in that case then,  just give them peace and quiet once the kits are over 10-12 days it should be ok to handle them for short periods


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi Ryan

How are they doing any updates?


----------

